# Vorbild funktion?welche rider inspirieren uns?



## elavcore (15. Mai 2006)

Also ich fang ma an...
Steven Hamilton,Morgan Wade,Chase Hawk,Gary Young,Scotty Cranmer,Corey Martinez,Ryan Nyquist,Matt Beringer weil er so groß wie ich ist (2m).
Utopisches fahrlevel würd ich sagen


----------



## pax (15. Mai 2006)

sinnfrei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elavcore (15. Mai 2006)

jop sinnfrei,einfach nur hirn flatulenz am fortgeschrittenen tage.
aber die auswahl is net schlecht.die jungs rocken


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Mai 2006)

ian schwartz, liam earnshaw, chase hawk, chad shackelfort, kevin porter...mhhh...danny hickerson, eli platt, chase dehart, dan cox usw.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2006)

keiner.. ich fahre für mich! :o)


----------



## Nathol (15. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich jeder, mit dem ich schonmal gefahren bin.
Von den Pros wären das das ganze Animalteam, Joe Cox(verdammt lange Nosemanuals) und noch ein paar andere, die mir gerade nicht einfallen.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2006)

steven hamilton, corey martinez, ian schwartz und noch viele andere, die ich aber zu faul zum aufzählen bin.


----------



## AerO (15. Mai 2006)

pff, keine ahnung. vom fahrerischen ist mike aitken sehr nett, aber personenkults sind garnicht toll.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Mai 2006)

Schöner Titel er ist eindeutig gegen Personenkult gerichtet. Die Frage ist nicht "welche Pros findet ihr besonders toll" dazu noch mal nen fettes Lob an den Threadersteller.

Mich inspirieren Jungs wo man merkt dass ihnen das Talent in die Wiege gelegt wurde. Einige fahren Jahrzehnte und trainieren sich 25 kg Muskelmasse an um ihr Rad perfekt zu beherrschen und dann kommt so ein dünner 17 Jähriger wo man wenn man ihn ohne Rad sehen würde denkt der kann nicht mal nen Bunnyhob und fährt mit nem Flow vom anderen Stern so etwas fasziniert mich irgendwie.


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Mai 2006)

schaue mir gerne Videoparts von Tom Blyth, Edwin Delarosa, Seth Kimbrough. und park mäßig finde ich Ryan Guettler und Aitken prima


----------



## Flatpro (15. Mai 2006)

mich kann jeder inspirieren. wenn ich jemand sehe, der etwas macht, was ich nich tkann,bzw wodran ich noch nie gedacht habe mach ich das nach, mag für denjenigen, den ich nachmache zwar n doofe gefühl sein, weiler meint erwürde nachgeäfft, aber das is sein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (16. Mai 2006)

mat hoffman , weil er immer noch fährt , und das recht gut 
und natürlich hans rey , der trialpionier schlechthin , dazu noch deutscher , einfach eine legende , wegen ihm hab ich angefangen rad zu fahren


----------



## RISE (16. Mai 2006)

Bruce Crisman menschlich als auch tricktechnisch. Ansonsten jeder, der es schafft beim Fahren eine gewisse Kreativität zu entwickeln.
Aus letzerem Grund zähl ich die jetzt auch nicht alle auf...


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Mai 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Bruce Crisman menschlich


auf jeden fall, darunter fällt auch wohl martinez...
interview von crisman gelesen? das gaaanz alte aus ner freedom..


----------



## PIMP (16. Mai 2006)

cranmer!style pur,und immer neue tricks und dazu die heftigsten.


----------



## gwathdraug (16. Mai 2006)

mein Vorbild ist der FAbien!!!! 
niemand kann so nerven wie er und so tolle tailtabs *hust*^^

und angeblich kanner nen  360 in beiden richtungen 
aber immer wenn man fragt hat er grad keien lust ^^
vom fahrstil her aitken


----------



## Misanthrop (16. Mai 2006)

Thorsten Kurth, Magga, Zieschla, Colin Wischnat, Sergej Gayer
Leute mit denen ich fahre also oder mal gefahren bin. besonders Sergej und Thorsten beeinflußen mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Mai 2006)

blabla schrieb:
			
		

> mein Vorbild ist der FAbien!!!!
> niemand kann so nerven wie er und so tolle tailtabs *hust*^^
> 
> und angeblich kanner nen 360 in beiden richtungen
> aber immer wenn man fragt hat er grad keien lust ^^


ahhaa!!!^^
wer ist den FAbian ????!!!^^
willst du das vielleicht mal sagen Ö_ö ^^
*gg* *kicher* rofl


----------



## der Digge (17. Mai 2006)

lol du hast rofl gesagt


----------



## RISE (18. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall, darunter fällt auch wohl martinez...
> interview von crisman gelesen? das gaaanz alte aus ner freedom..



Ne, dass kenn ich nicht, hab aber schon andere gelesen und kenne ihn auch persönlich. Ist ein super Typ.


----------



## hanneStreet (18. Mai 2006)

Nate Wessel


----------



## jimbim (18. Mai 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, dass kenn ich nicht, hab aber schon andere gelesen und kenne ihn auch persönlich. Ist ein super Typ.


woher kennst du den?


----------



## AerO (18. Mai 2006)

myflirt


----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2006)

JimBim schrieb:
			
		

> woher kennst du den?







			
				AerO schrieb:
			
		

> myflirt



Also Aero liegt falsch. Myflirt hat er natürlich auch,sogar jeweils einen Account für seine 22000 Nebenprojekte.
Nee, hab mich vor zwei Jahren für seine Decoro Band interessiert und mal ne Mail geschickt und seitdem schreibt er immer... 
Auf den Masters getroffen haben wir ihn auch, ja und der ist schon in Ordnung.


----------



## P1KE (1. Juni 2006)

corey martinez! Aber er faszinieren!


----------



## PIMP (2. Juni 2006)

Luke Parslow im Dirt
Cranmer im Park
aitken im street


BMX ist soo geil


----------



## King Jens one (5. Juni 2006)

PIMP schrieb:
			
		

> BMX ist soo geil





Ohh ja BMX fahren macht richtig spaß!!!
Garry Young, Morgan Wade und Jonah Lidberg sind richtige ZwanzigZollkünstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alloy (6. Juni 2006)

Eddie Fiola!


----------



## ZoMa (9. Juni 2006)

Mark Gonzales, Ratboy und...natürlich.. Chris Toth!


----------



## primopower (9. Juni 2006)

Steve Mc Cann....


----------



## King Jens one (2. Juli 2006)

Edwin Delarosa hat auch nen extrem derbe geilen style mit den kleinen räder um zu gehen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Juli 2006)

edit.


----------



## Janski (7. Juli 2006)

Max Gaertig


----------



## BobRöch (7. Juli 2006)

Sebastian Wiethaup


----------



## The Maniac (7. Juli 2006)

the maniac


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. Juli 2006)

selbstverliebter mann

effenberg, basler, toni polster, lothar matheus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janski (8. Juli 2006)

ich glaube er meint den "real" Maniac Derrick Girard


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. Juli 2006)

jaja schon klar wer das ist, ich muss mir ja nicht umsonst den ganzen tag anhören was das fürn "type" ist..hehe


----------



## Flatpro (8. Juli 2006)

matthias salemink


----------



## jimbim (9. Juli 2006)

max gaertig


----------



## domip2 (9. Juli 2006)

dave mirra im bmx bereich und the claw im dirt bereich


----------



## Renegado (11. Juli 2006)

Mich inspiriert jeder der besser fahren kann =).Als Vorbild hab ich nur min bruder, aber der fährt kin BMX/24"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

